# Roll up Roll up !



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

It seems that I'm not allowed to have my 'informal meet' added to the lists of Rallies/meets/informal get-togethers, so I'm trying to get this out to a wide percentage of MHF people [and anyone else interested] + drum up some support for the proposed weekend at Carrog . . . 
see

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-125235-days0-orderasc-0.html

I can [almost guarantee Good weather . . (which may be rain but -hey, its all good weather] :roll:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Vump


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Hump


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Then is MUST be 'Bump' :wink:


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

i'm not really lurking honest, just waiting till nearer the day , you'r midway between friends in ryll and tywyn and also en route to my favourite wildcamping spot at llanberis so if we're not in france or ireland at the time will hope to join you,


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

rugbyken said:


> i'm not really lurking honest, just waiting till nearer the day , you'r midway between friends in ryll and tywyn and also en route to my favourite wildcamping spot at llanberis so if we're not in france or ireland at the time will hope to join you,


Your welcome - Ney, thrice welcome, just let me know beforhand so I can ensure we ALL have a pitch :wink:


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Thought we'd lost you*

Hi Vic

Just found you lurking in the background.

I've been looking for you and your suggested meet in Carradog on the front page.

we will of course be there remembering the fun we had at the last meet, with all that liquid sun shine and the good beer in the pub.

See you there

TTFN

"The Snail"


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Hi Vic,

Hope there'll be more than 3 vans' there, so far I've counted about 8, Ron and you and me and Rons' 2 friends (he's got lots of friends eh?) and Pete and Ceri and someone else I'm sure !

WE know we'll have a good time, specially as it's NOT gonna rain at all. all weekend!!

Rosemary


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Another plug for this brilliant super-duper fantastic weekend thingy :wink:

http://www.stationcampsite.com/index.html


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Here's another plug then, ----you should come all you dedicated campers/motorhomers!

You SHOULD come


----------

